# Newbie



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

I am new to Dubai 5 weeks license applied for for alcohol but no idea where we can purchase wine once we get it. We live on the palm. 
Have a sat nav in the car so an address would be helpful cheers.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Delou said:


> I am new to Dubai 5 weeks license applied for for alcohol but no idea where we can purchase wine once we get it. We live on the palm.
> Have a sat nav in the car so an address would be helpful cheers.


You might be best asking this question on the Dubai forum


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Delou,

Check out this website for locations of A + E (not accident + emergency) 

African + Eastern, Middle East, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Oman, Alcohol Distribution

Enjoy!


----------

